#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [風景] 今日環島澎湖拍的一些照片

## 雷澤龍也

我的新車小黑龍  ;D






來澎湖一定要看的奎璧山大退潮!











早晨的陰雨天氣跟中午的艷陽高照截然不同呀




曬太陽都快被烤焦了還好還會到處找海岸下水!  這裡是湖西的某處小海灘  魚類也蠻多的!

----------


## 諾藍

看到小黑龍的全身照了...！

美麗的沙灘阿~...

好想去玩水...

大太陽的要小心曬傷哦~...

不過應該是陰天...

希望能多看到一些美麗的沙灘照...

下次可以試試看拍夕陽晚霞...(你為難啊！人家不一定能出門阿...)

順便提醒所有獸要愛護地球環境哦~

如果有到沙灘玩記得把垃圾帶走~

這樣才能一直看到美麗的灣岸~(幻想中...被打醒)

----------

